# Hiding out



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

These two hanging out just off 1300 E and 5000 S


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

The one on right is nice


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That big boy is is just going to get bigger slamming down the city limit salad. That big browtine on him makes me swoon.


----------

